# أين أجد شرح عن نظام Esps في استخلاص البترول؟؟



## roberto (17 يوليو 2006)

أهلا وسهلا بجميع الأخوة الكرام من جميع أنحاء وطننا العربي الكبير ، 
أخوكم سعد من سلطنة عمان يرجو منكم التكرم بمساعدتي وتوجيهي في الحصول على معلومات أو شروحات ويفضل باللغة العربية. عن نظام Electrical Submersible Pumping system

ولكم مني خالص الشكر والتقدير.


----------



## roberto (17 يوليو 2006)

أرجو المساعدة.


----------



## roberto (19 يوليو 2006)

يا جماعه حد يساعدنا


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (20 يوليو 2006)

قد تجد ما يفيدك فى هذا الرابط http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electrical_Submersible_Pumps


----------



## roberto (21 يوليو 2006)

شكرا للمشرف العزيز ، ساحاول الاطلاع.


هانى شرف الدين قال:


> قد تجد ما يفيدك فى هذا الرابط http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electrical_Submersible_Pumps


 

​


----------



## الفنك (25 نوفمبر 2007)

i am production engineer use the ESP system, say me what you need about ESP and i'll send to you.


----------



## الفنك (25 نوفمبر 2007)

ممنوع وضع البريد الالكترونى​


----------



## محمد الخثعمي (25 نوفمبر 2007)

ماتريدة هنا

http://www.4shared.com/file/3002758...Submersible_Pump.html?dirPwdVerified=5e99ea54


----------



## الفنك (20 ديسمبر 2007)

taaaaaaaaaaaaks


----------



## راشد البلوشي (29 ديسمبر 2007)

Hi dear.. i have the Presentation about ESP system 
hope you will get much benefit from it

for downloading it just go through this link
http://www.zshare.net/download/5996892a2db041​


----------

